# Black Mangrove RARE & GORGEOUS



## bruce119 (Sep 9, 2010)

Well I just wanted to show off these photos. I got some Black Mangrove I had in the shop for a few years now and decided to cut it open. I had a fairly long large log. This was recovered from the marsh. It is a very protected and regulated wood you can't even trim it if it grows on your property. It only grows in the salt marsh of warmer climates. Back in the 60's before it became protected builders clear cut a lot of old growth Mangrove to open a sea view. Then they just left the timber in the mud that is the wood I recover. This particular one is very rare it is the largest diameter I have found. It has the most intense blue color I think it get it's color from the minerals in the mud sitting there for 40 plus years and it protects the wood there are no worm holes in this piece others do have worms from time to time.

Just thought some of you mite like to see a wood that doesn't come a long often. If there's enough interest I mite offer some up.

This is half wet with alcohol



This is a log that is left


This is 7 local timbers timbers L. to R. 2-mangrove, 2-camphor, 1-spaulted pecan 1-palm 1-live oak 

Dry


wet w/BLO


Thanks for looking


----------



## Old Lar (Sep 9, 2010)

That is great wood, super color.  Even tho my wife doesn't think that I need more blanks, I would be interested in some if you decide to market it.


----------



## bensoelberg (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd love to see the mangrove on a pen.  

I spent some time in Puerto Rico 7 years ago and the eastern coast had tons of mangroves.  I wonder if they are as protected there?  Anyone from PR made anything from mangrove?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow that is awesome!


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 9, 2010)

bensoelberg said:


> I'd love to see the mangrove on a pen.
> 
> I spent some time in Puerto Rico 7 years ago and the eastern coast had tons of mangroves. I wonder if they are as protected there? Anyone from PR made anything from mangrove?


 
Here are a few photos of Mangrove.









.


----------



## robutacion (Sep 9, 2010)

I would love to get some of that mangrove wood, a 22mm slice like the one you had on the top pic would be ideal (sample of wood from edge to edge), that is such a "different wood...!"

I will offer a swap with any of my woods you would want, including the latest ones, ie. vine, etc...!

What you're reckon...???:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## jthompson1995 (Sep 10, 2010)

I've got a few pieces of black mangrove and it is a very unusual wood grain that I haven't seen anywhere else. If you do offer some for sale I might be interested in getting some more, maybe a slab or two I could use for some other projects.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 10, 2010)

Bruce,
That sure is some beautiful wood.  I had some a while back that I "found" along one of the barrier islands we have here.  It didn't have the figure yours does (second pic-segmented pen is terrific), but it was fun to turn.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 10, 2010)

That's some beautiful wood. Bruce if you sell some I would be interested. Thanks.


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 10, 2010)

I just sent PMs out to all that showed interest.

It's listed that's all I have for now thanks for looking.


----------



## ldubia (Sep 10, 2010)

Bruce, I would be  very interested in some of this wood as well.  I would like pen size and others if possible.  Please let me know how much, etc.

Larry
Santa Cruz


----------



## Jim Smith (Sep 10, 2010)

Bruce,

Please include me on your list for the Blue Mangrove.  Perhaps some crosscut if it shows all the beautiful colors as in the log.

Jim Smith


----------



## panini (Sep 10, 2010)

Bruce, CanI get on the list?


----------



## ken69912001 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a board of what was called blue mangrove. Looks very similar to what you have. According to my reliable source I will have more soon.


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 11, 2010)

I sent out PMs I do have one lot left.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=67744

thanks
Bruce


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 12, 2010)

Bummer. Day late, dollar short, as usual.


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 12, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> Bummer. Day late, dollar short, as usual.


 

PM sent

thanks


----------

